# How to stay original?



## humra (Jul 28, 2012)

Right now I'm working on my first book and there is one major problem I encounter on a daily base.
As I have a large history of reading with around 30 or more books in one year, which would add up to around of 300 total right now, I have a problem of making up something completely new for my story. 
For example, one of my favorite writers is Tad Williams, and when I get to writing a new chapter I often think of some plots, or details that he used in his books, like the Dragonbone chair.
And usually, when I remember a detail like that it is very hard for me to replace it with my own, new and not copied, so sometimes it takes me even few days to get to idea that isn't "stolen".
As my goal is, and I belive a goal of every other writer, to stay original and not to copy anybody's work this is a major obstacle and I can't seem to find a way to get rid of it.
So if anybody has any tip or a way to help me it would be very much appriciated. 

P.S. my book is not in English, and it is not my first nor second language so I apologize for grammatical errors.


----------



## SlimShady (Jul 28, 2012)

humra said:


> Right now I'm working on my first book and there is one major problem I encounter on a daily base.
> As I have a large history of reading with around 30 or more books in one year, which would add up to around of 300 total right now, I have a problem of making up something completely new for my story.
> For example, one of my favorite writers is Tad Williams, and when I get to writing a new chapter I often think of some plots, or details that he used in his books, like the Dragonbone chair.
> And usually, when I remember a detail like that it is very hard for me to replace it with my own, new and not copied, so sometimes it takes me even few days to get to idea that isn't "stolen".
> ...



  To put it simply, it is impossible to stay original.  My piece of advice would be to take something you like and try to put your own spin on it.  Perhaps, take that detail from Tad Williams and try to twist it into something different.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Humra*,

There is nothing out there that is totally new, original, 100% unique.

The best thing to learn from other stories you've read is how to tell a story: pacing, effective use of characterization (direct and indirect), dialogue, etc. Plot elements that include magical swords, for example are common on fantasy. That doesn't mean you cannot use a magic sword in your story. It shouldn't be a carbon copy (exact or near exact copy) of what you've read.

Let your imagination run. Ask yourself, "What if?"

The inspirational instance for my first novel came when I was listening to Roger Zelazny's The Guns of Avalon (an audiobook that I've listened to probably a half dozen times over the years) and was thinking of Harry Turtledove's World War series that I'd read at least twice. One of the important elements in the plot for Guns of Avalon was when Corwin a Prince of Amber, discovers a powder that will function like gunpowder in Avalon, thus enabling firearms in his assault on the city to wrest the crown from his brother. With The World War series, the aliens invade the earth during early years of WW II, and there is a huge technological imbalance between humanity and the alien invaders. Pondering the two got me thinking about what would happen if a Dragon encountered a WW II aircraft in aerial combat.  From there I devised a world where such an encounter could occur, devised the plot for the story and created the characters to tell it.

The point being, I was reflecting on novels I'd read, similar to you having read and enjoyed so many. Then I asked myself "What If?"  Is my novel totally unique? No. There are other novels out there with firearms and magic included, but I think mine is unique in the story and characters and the world in which it all takes place.

I know what said above is not an instant answer to your dilemma, but something to think about moving forward.
 Good luck! Hang in there and don't give up.


----------



## Helen (Jul 28, 2012)

humra said:


> Right now I'm working on my first book and there is one major problem I encounter on a daily base.
> As I have a large history of reading with around 30 or more books in one year, which would add up to around of 300 total right now, I have a problem of making up something completely new for my story.
> For example, one of my favorite writers is Tad Williams, and when I get to writing a new chapter I often think of some plots, or details that he used in his books, like the Dragonbone chair.
> And usually, when I remember a detail like that it is very hard for me to replace it with my own, new and not copied, so sometimes it takes me even few days to get to idea that isn't "stolen".
> ...



I would go with it and build the story infrastructure.

When you come back to it later, you'll find that some of the ideas work well and others don't.

But right now you can't tell. 

You want to stop editing as you go along.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 28, 2012)

Originality is overrated. There's no such thing as an original story. It's all been done before. The difference is in the telling, the spin, and angle you come at the story from. How many times has Romeo and Juliet been told? 

Just write your story, follow your gut, and let everything else take care of itself. Because if you want to write something 100% original, you might as well just walk away. It's impossible.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, what the others said: Everyone is too obsessed with originality these days. It's nice when it happens but it's not something you can be expected to produce all the time, every time. That's just not realistic. 

And there's nothing wrong with imitating your favourite writers - that's how you develop your own style, by assimilation. If you don't feel your writing is you own, most likely you haven't imitated _enough. _As in, you need to mix in _more_ influences to get your own special flavor.

Still, here's a fun trick to find out how original you are: Find a _really_ good book you haven't read yet. Read half of it and then stop. Or rather, stop after it's begun to make you ask questions but before it starts providing you with answers. You need to stop just as it's getting really intriguing, basically. (I know it's hard, but try.)

Then try to imagine the rest of the plot on your own. Make up your own answers for all those questions. It doesn't even have to be something coherent, just simmer on those ideas for a while, see what pops into your head. 

Later, when you pick that story up where you left off, _hopefully _you will have gotten everything completely wrong. And that's awesome, because then you get to read the ending you weren't expecting plus you have a bundle of ideas you can use for your own writing.


----------



## Griffin (Jul 29, 2012)

It has been said that there are only seven plot lines: pride, lust, greed, envy, wrath, gluttony, and sloth.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 29, 2012)

Griffin said:


> It has been said that there are only seven plot lines: pride, lust, greed, envy, wrath, gluttony, and sloth.



I've never heard of the Seven Deadly Sins as plotlines. They're definitely ways to categorize people (esp. villains) though. Could be fun to see how each of our villains lines up.

*Conall*: Lust, greed, gluttony, wrath, pride.

*Fiachra*: Envy, greed, wrath, gluttony (if it applies to excessive drinking).

*Martin*: Wrath, lust, envy, pride.

Sorry for derailing the thread a bit. ^^;


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll echo what others have said:  originality shouldn't be the sole motivating factor of your work.  However, you should at least try to be original.  Don't blatantly rip off other stories if you can help it.  The key is make a great story.  If people say "Wow, this is the most original thing I've ever read," then that's good.  But that doesn't mean everything.  

I could write a story about a Popsicle who becomes King of the Jackal People and shoots a cow into the sun to give it milk.  Sounds sort of original, but would probably be a crap story.


----------



## Avi Love (Jul 29, 2012)

The best way to stay original: don't. I have encyclopedias of fantasy creatures, science fiction aliens, imaginary settings of all kinds, mythologies, folktales, etc. The ideas you have are the result of the ideas you've encountered. The ability to create new ideas stems from the ability to combine old ideas in new and interesting ways. My opinion is the modern emphasis on originality is limiting creativity because people are limiting their sources. It's amazing what kinds of interesting concepts you can pull out of the little known mythology of a 2,000 year old society.


----------



## Addison (Aug 2, 2012)

Sipping off of other writers isn't bad or uncommon. Every writer today gives thanks to books he or she read by specific authors. In their books they taught Stephen King, Terry Pratchett, or whoever how to write and write well. Writers draw from their experience with other authors to learn, to teach, to write. If you find yourself drawing too much from an author, I suggest either a fresh pen and a BIG piece of paper, or a fresh pen and a LOT of post it notes. Write down what character, conflict or item it is you're writing about while drawing from that piece of the book or author and web-out how much and what parts exactly you're leeching from. Then write down how they look, act and such in your own mind.  With all that done either bury this web, or tear it up or burn it, whatever. Get it out of your head and destroy it so it's not hounding you and you can think clearly.

Everyone is original. I mean how many books have you picked up where an average joe is tossed head first into a world of magic, vampires or aliens and must save the world while dealing with personal life. Plenty of times right? Maybe too many? But they're still getting published and still being read. It's because the authors are original with their voice, their characters, and how the story gets from point A to Z. If you keep asking yourself question, nagging and doubting yourself, you'll be killing your work before it's even done. Just get comfortable, crank of the music, get hot cocoa, whatever it is you do, and just start writing. Let things fall into place as the imagination flows. Get the first draft done before you go decide to go crazy.


----------



## JonSnow (Aug 2, 2012)

humra said:


> Right now I'm working on my first book and there is one major problem I encounter on a daily base.
> As I have a large history of reading with around 30 or more books in one year, which would add up to around of 300 total right now, I have a problem of making up something completely new for my story.
> For example, one of my favorite writers is Tad Williams, and when I get to writing a new chapter I often think of some plots, or details that he used in his books, like the Dragonbone chair.
> And usually, when I remember a detail like that it is very hard for me to replace it with my own, new and not copied, so sometimes it takes me even few days to get to idea that isn't "stolen".
> ...



For the most part, total originality is impossible. If your characters are unique, all your plots fit within the flow of the story, and you stay away from obvious copying or sacred territory (four halflings with a ring, a heron-marked blade, the grumpy dwarf and the pretty elf becoming best friends, wizard with hourglass eyes, etc.), you should be fine.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 2, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> a heron-marked blade



Somehow I doubt a heron would be able to mark a blade with its beak... or did you mean something else entirely? ^^;



JonSnow said:


> wizard with hourglass eyes



That's a bizarre mental image. ;


----------



## JonSnow (Aug 2, 2012)

Ireth, the heron was an inscription... its the sword of the main character in Wheel of Time (Robert Jordan). It would be the equivalent to Frodo's sword Sting, in terms of avoiding using it


----------



## Ireth (Aug 2, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> Ireth, the heron was an inscription... its the sword of the main character in Wheel of Time (Robert Jordan). It would be the equivalent to Frodo's sword Sting, in terms of avoiding using it



Ohhh, I see. I've never read WoT, so the reference was meaningless to me. XD


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 2, 2012)

_"Talent borrows, genius steals" _  Wilde, Oscar

With the above quote I chime in with the ones who've said that originality isn't all it's made out to be.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree with the above, and similar sentiments expressed in this thread.

Don't worry so much about being original. Worry about telling a great story that engages the reader from page one and keeps them wanting more.


----------

